
Ask HN: How to reach Telegram Support? - sneg55
Long story short: one user posted a bunch of porn on our channel, reported it in the same moment, now channel blocked on iOS devices.<p>We&#x27;ve sent few requests explaining this issue at  abuse@telegram.org and at  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;telegram.org&#x2F;support and even mentioned this on twitter several times, but never heard anything back.<p>Maybe someone knows alternatives?
======
juanpotato
Got a link to the channel?

